# My Boy is 1 yr old.



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Keeping his feet warm for the ice outside.


Click on the image to enlarge it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Hah, cool pics trucked. Springer right? Gonna post some more pics of my britt when I get some pigeons, hopefully shes learning "whoa" . We'll see.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Dang he looks good steve. How does he like the boots? Ive never tried them on mom and dad, but I've thought about it. especially on mom she has very sensative feet.


----------



## buckeye_boy (Jun 25, 2005)

Great looking Springer. I have a female about 9 months they look like twins. I may be interested in breeding her, maybe we could get together.

​


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

He is my right hand. I can't make a move without him by my side. He is great outside. I take him to Alum Creek Dog Park and let him run with the other dogs there for some excersise but he doesn't run. He walks up to the other dogs and then comes back to me all the time. If I take him to the water side then I can't get him oout of the water. He loves it and will retrieve on command and loves to be rewarded.

A great dog for sure. One hellova guard dog too. My neighbor came over to say hi and Lily was outside with me and Cody and she went to rub Lily's head and Cody got in between Lily and her and grabbed her wrist and held her and growled at her until I told him to "drop". Then I praised him for doing that. Nobody can get near Lily that he questions at all. He will stand in between them and stand his ground until told to relax.

Thanks Bigun, BTW he like the boots and ran and played for a bit. They also helped his feet and protected the pads from the sharp ice that he stepped on.

Catch ya'all later. Sorry for the long time reply.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

looks like a britt... not a springer... good looking dog for sure!


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Its a britt, out of my first litter.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

littleking said:


> looks like a britt... not a springer... good looking dog for sure!


Littleking. He is out of Biguns 1st litter. Best dog I ever had. Just never ran him in the field because he might not come back and I don't hunt. I haven't hunted for about 30 yrs. I just cut and dress deer for all my friends that are lucky enough to get them. I was a meat cutter for about 8 yrs so I can get roasts, chops, tenderloin, steaks and (if you have a grinder) hamburger. Otherwise all you get from me is everything BUT hamburger. If you have a grinder then I will grind it for you too.

Anyway thanks for the kuddos. 

Steve


----------

